# Any DIY tools inventions exist?



## Taperboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Is their any invention out there where when im wiping the joint from using and extension pole with its spatula where I could keep wiping none stop apt hall and while I do mud drops on something like a bucket under the knife ? Anyone understand me what I'm trying to say and find?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Cut the bottom off a gallon milk jug, put your extension pole through the pour spout, secure with duct tape etc. seal with spray foam if needed.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Yes!!!!

I use a window flashing ( L shape) screwed to a pole when I want do this. I've duct taped one to end of rake before when couldn't find pole. Perfectly sharp edge to wipe, a deep lip to catch filler. There's always something lying around job site to use.

Don't patent it, lol


----------

